# Video: Ur quattro Takes on Ross Lake Ice Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of our favorite personal blogs is the 'In the Garage' blog we've found at http://rgruppe.blogspot.com. The owner of the blog has a fixation on his vintage rally-prepped Ur quattro and also his R-Gruppe 911. His loves are close to our heart. Even better, he's posted video just this week of his exploits in his Audi (above) at the Second Ross Lake Ice Race. The video (you'll find it after the jump) appears to be from a GoPro mounted on the front of the Audi. Check out that and more photos of his Ur via his blog after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------

